#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-29
<katerina_> exw lubundu kai otan paw na kanw klisi sto skype den akougete o hxos ka8olou oute me akoune oute akouo mono i kamera litourgi
<katerina_> ti lete na simveni?
<kerato> pulseaudio exeis?
<kerato> dwse mia dpkg -l |grep pulse*
<katerina_> mia stigmi
<katerina_> erxwme se 1 lepto
<katerina_> gia pes ligo ksana tin entoli
<katerina_> na kanw copy paste
<kerato> dwse mia dpkg -l |grep pulse*
<katerina_> ii  libpulse-mainloop-glib0:i386               1:4.0-0ubuntu11                        i386         PulseAudio client libraries (glib support) ii  libpulse0:i386                             1:4.0-0ubuntu11                        i386         PulseAudio client libraries
<kerato> ok exeis pulse
<kerato> in that case..den kserw
<katerina_> :)
<katerina_> ok kerato
<katerina_> thanks pantos
<kerato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<katerina_> ti ine ayto
<kerato> http://askubuntu.com/questions/506691/no-sound-on-skype enas edw leei na valeis to pavucontrol
<kerato> dokimase to me ayto
<kerato> afou to egkatasthseis
<katerina_> kanis allos
<katerina_> den kserw pos'
<katerina_> k fovame mipos kano xazomara
<katerina_> kseri kanis
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2365-1: LibVNCServer vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2365-1/>
<katerina> exei lubundu kai otan kanw klisi sto skype den me akoune kai oute tous akouo ti lete na simveni?
<katerina> ?
<katerina> kseri kanis?
<Euaki> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<asxetoss> xubuntu pws kanw install programata.. ektos apo terminal ? exei softwaremanager?
<Black_Horseman> exei
<Black_Horseman> synaptics packet manager
<Black_Horseman> kai ubuntu software center
<Black_Horseman> einai sto menu
<asxetoss> ok! ubuntu software center exei! den to evlepa to synapti 8elei apt-get apo oti diavazw! euxaristo
<Black_Horseman> to idio einai
<asxetoss> 8elw kati san to wamp server pou exei sta windows gian a trexw topika php mysql.. myphpadmin
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-30
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318354#p318354> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318332#p318332> || Νέα - ΕιδήσεÎ
<asxetoss> gia sas kai pali!   sta win 7 trexw wamp, kai microsoft expesion web.. gia php,html ktl
<asxetoss> iparxei wamp gia ubuntu ?
<asxetoss> kai kapoio kalo editor gia php ?
<asxetoss> html
<Tassos> τι λέτε για αυτή γραφικών;
<Tassos> http://www.e-shop.gr/xfx-amd-radeon-r7-240-r7-240a-clf2-core-edition-2gb-ddr3-lp-pci-e-retail-p-PER.519743
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2366-1: libvirt vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2366-1/>
<asxetoss> kapoios na voi8eisi?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-01
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318354#p318354> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318332#p318332> || Νέα - ΕιδήσεÎ
<Tassos> παλικάρια, τι λέτε αυτή εδώ η τηλεώραση για pc - οθόνη θα κανει; και θα είναι καλή;
<Tassos> http://www.e-shop.gr/sencor-sle-24f57m4-24-led-hd-ready-p-PER.168485?sid=1
<Tassos> ?
<kerato> prwth fora thn akouw :p
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-02
<kostas> geia
<kostas> Μπωρειτε να με βοηθησετε ;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Πρόβλημα http://ubuntu.otenet.gr/ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318600#p318600>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα http://ubuntu.otenet.gr/ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318620#p318620>
<nick____> καλησπερα , πως μπορω να δω αν το συστημα μου ειναι ασφαλη στο shellshock ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα http://ubuntu.otenet.gr/ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318623#p318623>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2367-1: OpenSSL update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2367-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2368-1: OpenVPN vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2368-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα http://ubuntu.otenet.gr/ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318631#p318631>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-03
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2369-1: file vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2369-1/>
<alex_______> καλησπέρα
<alex_______> για λαπτοπ 10ετίας (με 1,5gb ram) πια έκδοση Linux προτείνεται?
<alex_______> το Lubuntu 14.04 θα το σηκώνει ή να να βάλω παλαιότερη, πχ 12.04)?
<Tasos> παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω, έκανα ένα test στην ασφάλεια του site μου και έπεσε.. ο apache2 πλέον δεν λειτουργεί
<Tasos> τι μπορώ να κάνω ώστε να το επαναφέρω; ;(
<Tasos> :(
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-04
<Tassos> Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει παρακαλώ : http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30204
<Tassos> και βασικά να συζητήσουμε, είναι ενδιαφέρον θέμα νομίζω. :) Ευχαριστώ
<Tassos> Please help : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30204
<kudo> mporei kaneis na me voi8isei se kati peri ubuntu?
<Zombie00> ?
<kudo> pws ksepernaw to error "not enouph memory to show specified page" kata to bootarisma twn ubuntu apo bootable usb?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-05
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<stavros> kalhspera sas
<stavros> exw ena provlima sto pc meta apo egkatastasei to ubuntu 14.04
<stavros> tha mporouse kapoios na mou dwsei mia lusi ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-28
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2747-1: NVIDIA graphics drivers vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2747-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2748-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2748-1/>
<NikTh> eliasps: Τι έγινε με το gnome-photos ;
<eliasps> NikTh εντάξει. Το έστειλα στον developer και μου είπε πως είναι εντάξει, μόνο που όταν φτιάχνω πακέτα για αυτό το PPA να τα κανω tag με ~wily.
<eliasps> Δεν χρειάστηκα δεύτερο κλειδί τελικά.
<eliasps> Με ένα το κάνει κανονικά.
<eliasps> Το bug που είπες για επιβεβαίωση δεν υπάρχει στο UG 15.10
<eliasps> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=31084&p=332708#p332708
<NikTh> eliasps: gotcha https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219003727/gnome-photos_3.18.0-0ubuntu1~wily1_source.changes :)
<eliasps>  Τώρα αυτό το Version: 3.18.0-0ubuntu1~wily1
<eliasps> δεν ξέρω πως να βάζω wily1 sto telos
<eliasps> θα τα βρω, που θα πάει.
<NikTh> Changed-By: Elias Psallidas <xxxxxxxxx@xxxxx.com>
<NikTh> :-)
<NikTh> Αυτό με dch -i θα σου ανοίξει το αρχείο debian/changelog και θα κάνεις εκεί τις αλλαγές.
<NikTh> Κάνε το τώρα, αν έχεις ακόμη τον κατάλογο που το έφτιαξες.
<eliasps> Μπα, πήρε πόδι. Το gnome-photos ήταν η απλή περίπτωση. Τώρα δοκιμάζω λίγο πιο σύνθετες εφαρμογές
<eliasps> πχ gedit ή gnome-shell, έτσι για δοκιμές.
<NikTh> Χαχα.. ΟΚ.
<NikTh> gnome-shell ; από το απλό στο πιο περίπλοκο.
<eliasps> χρησιμοποίησα dch -r για να βάλει την έκδοση.
<eliasps> Θέλω να μάθω λεπτομέρειες για το πως λειτουργούν όλα αυτά. Γιατί ναι μεν το πακέτο χτίστηκε, αλλά πολύ επιφανειακή γνώση.
<NikTh> Και dch -i για να την επεξεργαστείς και να προσθέσεις (χειροκίνητα) το ~wily
<eliasps> Αν κάτσει κανένα πρόβλημα δεν θα ξέρω από που να αρχίσω.
<eliasps> Α καλώς! Θα το δοκιμάσω!
<NikTh> Γουγλης και IRC.
<NikTh> Από εκεί αρχίζεις και εκεί τελειώνεις.
<eliasps> Δεν τους βλέπω και πολύ ορεξάτους να απαντάνε στο IRC! Χαχαχα!
<NikTh> Μη νομίζεις, κανείς δεν τα ξέρει εντελώς όλα.
<eliasps> Πάλι καλά αυτός ο dev του UG είναι πρόθημος να βοηθάει, μιλάμε με mails
<NikTh> Θέλει πρήξιμο. Θέλει υπομονή μέχρι να πετύχεις το κατάλληλο άτομο.
<NikTh> Μετά από 3 μέρες και περί τα 10 fail builds βρήκα λύση στο ερώτημα που είχα, σχετικά με το πως να αφαιρέσω τα generic και lowlatency flavors από τον πυρήνα και να κρατήσω μόνο το δικό μου.
<eliasps> Το πιο δύσκολο ήταν το configuration των εργαλείων.
<eliasps> Α ναι, κάτι ήθελα να σου πω, ήμουν κρυμένος στο ubuntu-devel όταν μπήκες και έκανες ερώτηση
<eliasps> Όλοι πήραν σειρά να απαντήσουν!
<eliasps> Χαχαχαχα
<NikTh> Χαχαχα
<eliasps> Κάπως έτσι και με εμ´ενα!
<NikTh> Σήμερα μου είπε κάποιος ένα tip, το δοκίμασα σε συνδυασμό μαζί με κάτι δικά μου και έκανα δουλειά. Ακόμη μένει κάτι μικρό (σχετικά με την ονομασία) αλλά τα πακέτα τουλάχιστον χτίζονται σωστά (με λάθος όνομα όμως).
<eliasps> Έχεις μπλέξει και εσύ με τους πηρύνες.
<NikTh> Γίνεται χαμός από scripts  εκεί μέσα και είναι το ένα συνδεδεμένο με το άλλο. Πειράζοντας μια γραμμή από το κατάλληλο (ή ακατάλληλο) script μπορείς να τα γ@μήσεις όλα. :P
<eliasps> Χαχαχαχα ακριβώς! Χαρα στο κουράγιο σου.
<eliasps> Εδώ στα gnome extensions αλλάζω όνομα μία μεταβλητή και γ@#$@#$ το σύμπαν. Στον kernel επί άπειρο!
<NikTh> Ωστόσο με αυτό που έκανα - την αλλαγή - μείωσα το build time από 4-5hrs σε 50λεπτά. Χτίζει πλέον μόνο τα απαραίτητα πακέτα (binaries) για τον bfq. Μένει να το δοκιμάσω 2-3 φορές ακόμη για επιβεβαίωση και έπειτα θα το περάσω και στα PPAs.
<NikTh> Το δοκιμάζω εδώ: https://launchpad.net/~nick-athens30/+archive/ubuntu/trusty4-dev
<NikTh> eliasps: Κοίτα για παράδειγμα πόσα binaries  έχτισε εδώ: https://launchpad.net/~nick-athens30/+archive/ubuntu/trusty4-dev/+packages , κάνε κλικ στο βελάκι να ανοίξει.
<NikTh> Και κοίτα τι χαμός γίνεται εδώ: https://launchpad.net/~nick-athens30/+archive/ubuntu/trusty4/+packages , μια ώρα scroll down.
<eliasps> Άντε ρε συ.. μεγάλη διαφορά!
<eliasps> Τι ακριβώς έκανες;
<NikTh> Βέβαια θέλει δοκιμές να δω αν λειτουργεί σωστά, που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα λειτουργεί, γιατί τα υπόλοιπα .udebs ..κλπ είναι εξαρτήσεις του generic και/ή του lowlatency.
<NikTh> eliasps: Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς (χαχαχα). Έκανα τόσες πολλέ δοκιμές που δεν τις θυμάμαι ακριβώς. Γι' αυτό δουλεύω μέσω git. Πρέπει να κοιτάξω το git log για να θυμηθώ ;)
<eliasps> σημείωσε τα σε αρχείο στο pc.
<eliasps> Εγώ αυτό κάνω γιατί αν χτύπα ξύλο χρειαστώ καμιά νέα εγκατάσταση, το configuration απ' την αρχή θα μου βγάλει την πίστη.
<NikTh> Έτσι.
<NikTh> Με το git δεν χρειάζεται να κρατάς σημειώσεις. Τις κρατάει αυτό για σένα ;)
<eliasps> Που;
<NikTh> Και το configuration το κάνεις ΜΙΑ φορά μόνο. Σε κάθε νέα έκδοση κάνεις ένα checkout το παλιό αποθετήριο στο καινούριο (μόνο αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν, πχ debian & debian.master καταλόγους)
<NikTh> και έπειτα αλλάζεις μόνο 1-2 αρχεία και τέλος.
<NikTh> eliasps: στο log file . Δίνοντας git log θα δεις όλες τις αλλαγές (commits) που έχεις κάνει.
<eliasps> Δυστυχώς δεν χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα το git πολύ.
<eliasps> Μόνο για να κάνω clone τα repos του gnome και να τσεκάρω για αλλαγές στα dependencies
<NikTh> Ούτε εγώ είμαι expert. 5-10 βασικά πραγματάκια και επίσης υπάρχει ΑΠΛΕΤΟ documentation και QA στο Web. Θα βρεις τα πάντα.
<NikTh> Ωραία, ξεκίνα λοιπόν από αυτό.
<NikTh> Κάνε clone το git του GNOME και μετά φτιάξε ένα δικό σου branch για το πακέτο που θέλεις.
<NikTh> πχ git checkout -b mybranch gnome-photos3.18
<NikTh> Δεν ξέρω πως ονομάζει το gnome-photos, αλλά υπάρχει και tab completion.
<NikTh> Έτσι θα φτιάξει ένα νέο αποθετήριο , δικό σου, κι εκεί δουλεύεις χωρίς να χαλάσεις το original.
<NikTh> Φτιάξε το όπως θέλεις, με το configuration που θέλεις , τσέκαρε ότι δουλεύει σωστά (χτίσε κάνα πακέτο).
<NikTh> Όταν θα έρθει πχ νέα αναβάθμιση του gnome-photos σε 3.20, και αν υποθέσουμε ότι όλο το configuration το έχεις κάνει στον κατάλογο debian του gnome-photos3.18
<NikTh> $ git checkout -b mynewbranch gnome-photos3.20
<eliasps> Και θα το πάρει αυτόματα με τις δικές μου αλλαγές;
<NikTh> Δημιουργείς νέο branch, clean που λένε
<NikTh> και μετά
<eliasps> Α..
<NikTh> $ git checkout myoldbranch -- debian
<NikTh> και ΟΛΟΣ ο κατάλογος debian περνά πλέον στο νέο branch.
<eliasps> Αυτό είναι πολύ χρήσιμο για αυτό που σκοπεύω να κάνω!
<NikTh> Αλλάζεις ότι χρειάζεται, πχ το όνομα (dch -i) και τέλος.
<NikTh> Ναι, δεν χάνεις χρόνο. Αν θέλεις να αναβαθμίζεις να διατηρείς up-to-date πακέτα, είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος.
<NikTh> Το configuration του πυρήνα είναι, χωρίς πλάκα, καμία 20αρια αρχεία.
<NikTh> Αν ήταν να το κάνω κάθε φορά από σημειωματάριο και χειροκίνητα, θα έπρεπε να ξεκινάω το πρωί και να τελειώνω το μεσημέρι :P
<eliasps> Με έφτιαξες! :P
<eliasps> xaxaxaa
<NikTh> Σκοπεύεις να γίνεις maintainer  του GNOME  ε;
<NikTh> Την άδεια του Leader την πήρες; (χαχαχαχα)
<eliasps> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!
<eliasps> Αυτός δεν ασχολείται με τεχνικά! Μόνο με community management και leadership να πούμε!
<NikTh> Επίσης, σημαντικό, σε κάθε αλλαγή που κάνεις μη ξεχνάς $ git add --all && git commit -a
<NikTh> αλλιώς θα είναι σαν να μην την έκανες.
<NikTh> Συχνά πυκνά να εκτελείς και $ git status να βλέπεις τι γίνεται.
<eliasps> Σημειώνω! :P
<eliasps> Θα τα δοκιμάσω αμέσως. Είμαι και στο #ubuntu-gnome τώρα, μπήκε ο dev και θα τον πρήξω για το packaging.
<NikTh> eliasps: Σωστός! :)
<NikTh> eliasps: Άλλη σημαντική εντολή, όταν πακετάρεις μέσω git, για να μην συμπεριλάβει στο πακετάρισμα τίποτα garbage files, χτίζεις με :
<NikTh> debuild -S -rfakeroot -I.git -I.gitignore -i'\.git.*' -sa
<eliasps> Έχω λιώσει με τα man pages. Φαντάζομαι και εσύ.
<NikTh> ή πιο σωστά: $ debuild -S -rfakeroot -I.git -I.gitignore -i'\.git.*' -kτο PGP κλειδί εδώ κολλητά -sa
<NikTh> Προσωπικά και επειδή με ενδιαφερόμουν, όταν έψαχνα κι εγώ να δω πως θα χτίσω τον πυρήνα σωστά, έχω διαβάσει όλα όσα βλέπεις εδώ (εκτός από 2-3 που απευθύνονται σε developers/programming)
<NikTh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/
<eliasps> Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτένα φτιάξεις οδηγό για αυτό; Έχεις ρίξει πολύ διάβασμα
<eliasps> και δεν υπάρχει ελληνικό documentation
<NikTh> Και πάλι ήταν ελλιπή. Συν αυτά που σου έδωσα στο launcphad, κι εδώ http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<NikTh> Ναι έχω σκεφτεί αλλά δεν παίζει. Θα πρέπει να γράψει κάποιος βιβλίο, όχι απλό οδηγό. Έχουν κυκλοφορήσει ήδη βιβλία για debian packaging (μόνο γι' αυτό).
<NikTh> Και θεωρώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται. Απάντησα σχεδόν το ίδιο στον Salih στο FB. Το είχαμε συζητήσει κάποια στιγμή.
<eliasps> Ναι δεν έχεις άδικο, είναι πολλά.
<NikTh> Κάποιος που περνά σε αυτό το επίπεδο, δεν χρειάζεται οδηγό για αρχάριους. Υπάρχει doc στο Web αρκετό. Διαβάζει - δοκιμάζει - αποτυγχάνει - μαθαίνει.
<eliasps> Ναι φίλε, αλλά αν προσέξεις, πολλοί οδηγοί που αφορούν αυτό το αντικείμενο έχουν αρκετά διαφορετικές διαδικασίες
<eliasps> Οπότε κάποιος δεν ξέρει τι να επιλέξει, από που να αρχίσει.
<NikTh> Ακριβώς γι' αυτό.
<eliasps> Στους οδηγούς που βρήκα εγώ, όλα καλά, ζώρικα μεν αλλά κατανοητά.
<eliasps> Κανείς δεν έλεγε πως να σετάρω το bashrc και gpg και τι αρχεία να αλλάξω για να λειτουργήσουν
<NikTh> Έχει 100 παρακλάδια , γι' αυτό διάβαζα 10 μέρες+ μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσω ποια είναι αυτά που πραγματικά χρειάζομαι.
<eliasps> Λες και κάτι τέτοιο είναι αυτονόητο.
<NikTh> Έχεις βάλει aliases στο bashrc ;
<eliasps> Όχι, αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις explort κάποια πράγματα.
<eliasps> πχ
<NikTh> Ναι export εννούσα, όχι aliases :P
<eliasps> export GPGKEY=07A14726
<eliasps> export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<eliasps> export QUILT_REFRESH_ARGS="-p ab --no-timestamps --no-index"
<eliasps> Ayta den moy ta eipe kaneis kai epsaxna san ton blaka :P
<eliasps> ΚΑι έχω μερικά ακόμα.
<eliasps> εσύ τι export έχεις εκεί;
<NikTh> export DEBFULLNAME και export DEBEMAIL τα έχεις φαντάζομαι
<NikTh> Αυτά χρησιμεύουν στην dch για να υπογράφει αυτόματα.
<eliasps> Ναι τα έχω αυτά.
<NikTh> Τις αλλαγές.
<NikTh> Δεν έχω τα QUILT, δεν μου χρειάζονται.
<eliasps> Ναι, αν αποφασίσεις να κάνεις καμιά αναβάθμιση πακέτων, χρειάζονται για την εφαρμογή των patches.
<eliasps> Σε βλέπω σε MOTU σε λίγο καιρό! χαχαχα
<NikTh> και το GPGKEY το έχω ως KEYID με μεταβλητή.
<eliasps> To root partition μου αρχίζει και γεμίζει με αυτά τα builds.
<NikTh> Με τι χτίζεις είπαμε; pbuilder;
<NikTh> Αφού χτίσεις τα πακέτα , μετά καθαρίζεις το χώρο με $ sudo pbuilder --clean
<eliasps> sbuild. Λογικά θέλει είσοδο στο schroot και clean εκεί μέσα. Θα το τσεκάρω μόλις τελειώσει ένα που χτίζω τώρα.
<NikTh> Δεν το έχω δουλέψει αυτό το sbuild. Το pbuilder μου φαίνεται αρκετά εύκολο πάντως. Και στο στήσιμο και στην διαχείριση.
<eliasps> Στο άλλο απλά φτιάνεις ένα chroot και χτίζεις σε αυτό. Καλό φαίνεται.
<NikTh> eliasps: Διάβασε εδώ → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<eliasps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<NikTh> Το ίδιο κάνεις και στο pbuilder, φτιάχνει μόνο του chroot (για όποια έκδοση θέλεις , άσχετα με το ποια έχεις εγκατεστημένη) και στην ουσία κλωνοποιεί την διαδικασία του launchpad.
<NikTh> Α, μπα. Με μια ματιά που του ρίχνω θα μείνω στο pbuilder. Πιο απλό μου φαίνεται και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες :-)
<NikTh> Άσε που το έχω έτοιμο κιόλας :)
<NikTh> eliasps: Πες σε κάποιον να ενημερώσει το Topic στο  #ubuntu-gnome  ρε συ, τι 12.10 λέει; :P
<eliasps> Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 14.04.2 LTS | Latest Stable Release 15.04 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/
<eliasps> Poy to leei?
<NikTh> Γράψε λάθος. Κάποια στιγμή είχα ξανα-μπει και μου έβγαλε (το hexchat) πάνω-πάνω το ιστορικό. Φαντάσου από πότε έχω να μπω εκεί. :P
<eliasps> xaxaxaxa!
<NikTh> Λοιπόν, την κάνω για τώρα. Καλό βράδυ, καλή συνέχεια στα χτισίματα.
<eliasps> Eyxaristo Niko
<eliasps> Θα ξανασχοληθούμε με το git :P
<eliasps> Kalo bradu
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-29
<easda> hh
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2752-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2752-1/> || USN-2751-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2751-1/> || USN-2750-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2750-1/> || USN-2749-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2749-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2753-1: LXC vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2753-1/>
<Vinux7> Καλησπέρα σας
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-30
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2756-1: rpcbind vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2756-1/> || USN-2755-1: Cyrus SASL vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2755-1/>
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα.
<pmaxk> hi to all..
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2753-2: LXC regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2753-2/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2758-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2758-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-01
<eliasps> Καλημέρα.
<talos-mintgr> Καλημέρα
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<john> kalispera paidia
<Guest81514> kalispera paidia
<Guest81514> thelw na rwtisw an gnwrizei kaneis kapoio programma gia bibliografia se ubuntu
<Guest81514> grafw tin ptyxiaki mou kai mou einai yper-anagkaio
<kerato> ti ennoeis gia vivliografia?
<Guest81514> yparxoun eidika programma pou sou ftiaxnoun ti bibliografia
<kerato> bibtex?
<kerato> to jabref akouw einai kalo
<kerato> de to exw dokimasei omws
<kerato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JabRef
<kerato> ama krinw apo to xalia ui prepei nanai se java
<kerato> yparxoun ki alla paromoia fantazomai, psaksto
<Guest81514> to bibtex den to brika stis efarmoges tou ubuntu. prepei na to katebasw apo site?
<Guest81514> molis twra psaxnontas brika to bibus
<ee2455> Guest81514: Το BibTeX χρησιμοποιείται σε συνδυασμό με το LaTeX. Δεν έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο του.
<ee2455> Guest81514: Υπάρχει εδώ μια λίστα που ίσως σε βοηθήσει: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_reference_management_software
<Guest81514> se euxaristw polu
<kerato> e nai ype8esa oti afou milame gia ptyxiakh xrhsimopoieis latex
<kerato> sorry
<hikiko--> paidia
<hikiko--> kante mia kali praksi :p
<hikiko--> akuro
<hikiko--> loipon ein kaneis edo?
<NikTh> hikiko--:
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2760-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2760-1/> || USN-2759-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2759-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-03
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Default Wallpapers - Ubuntu 15.10 <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/03-10-15/default-wallpapers-ubuntu-1510>
<merfy> kalhspera
<merfy> exw kanei mia patata, exw ena mhxanhma pou eixe na kanei update apo persu to kalokairi kai to ekana twra
<merfy> ekane upgrade kanonika alla eixa problhma me to linux-image
<merfy> twra auth thn stigmh den exw linux-image sto /boot kai den mporw na kanw install kapoio
<merfy> dinw apt-get install linux-generic
<merfy> alla den blepw na to kanei install h' an xreiazetai na to kanw configure to image gia na exw sto /boot/ to image kai to config
<merfy> sugkekrimena pernw auto to output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648360/
<merfy> kapoios?
<Guest75446> kalispera einai kaneis edw gia na kano mia erotisi?
<Guest75446> ?
<cridev> kalhspera
<Guest75446> pos tha mporousa na alakso to owner tou partition apo "root" se "me"
<Guest75446> me to gparted ekana to partition kai den mporo na kanou oute ena fakelo
<cridev> mhpws den einai writable ?
<Guest75446> aa den ksero paliotera mono tou me to gpart mou to eugaze se "me"
<Guest75446> dokimasa to "gksu nautilus" alla den anigi
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-04
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-03
<spyros> kalispera enai kaneis edo gia mia boithia?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-06
<machi> prospatho na kano enimerosi logismikoy kai moy bgazei sto termatiko to parakato
<machi> Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Ολοκληρώθηκε
<machi> W: The repository 'http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<machi> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<machi> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<machi> W: The repository 'http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates Release' does not have a Release file.
<machi> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<machi> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<machi> E: Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden
<machi> E: Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden
<machi> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<machi> Ti prepei na kano??
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! )
<Tassos> :)
<Tassos> Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με android development ?
<Tassos> θέλω σε μια χαζή android εφαρμογή που έχω κάνει, να βάλω να γυρίζει ένας κύκλος ( ένα gif )
<Tassos> μέχρι να φορτώσει αυτό που θέλω..
<Tassos> μπορεί κάποιος να με καθοδηγίσει που μπορώ να βρω ένα τέτοιο gif και πως να το βάλω ;
<Tassos> είναι ένας μπορεί και default κύκλος - gif ( μπορεί να το έχετε δει και εσείς μερικές φορές )
<Tassos> θέλω αυτόν να τον δείχνω για λίγο
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-08
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Kalisperes iSlayWyverns
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<iSlayWyverns> pc_magas kalhspera
<iSlayWyverns> arghsa ligo
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-09
<machi> Καλημέρα. Πώς μπορούμε να βάλουμε ελληνικά εισαγωγικα, αν δεν υπαρχουν στο πληκτρολόγιο του λαπτοπ;
<kerato> altGr+ < >
<kerato> «έτσι»
<machi> Το altGr είναι το Alt στο ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο; Με αυτον τον συνδιασμό μου βγαζει  «  » στο δεξί alt.
<kerato> to altgr einai to dexi alt
<pc_magas> Καλησσπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-06
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-07
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, kalisperes
<talos-mintgr> hi
<pc_magas> ti nea?
<pc_magas> Asxeto exei asxoli8ei kaneis me moodle?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-01
<gpap> Καλημέρα!!!
<StR> Hello, προσπαθώ να εγγραφώ στο https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/ucp.php?mode=register αλλά για κάποιον λόγο δεν τα εχω καταφερει
<StR> λαμβάνω συνεχώς αυτό τλάθος
<StR> Η απάντηση που δώσατε στην anti-bot ερώτηση είναι λάθος.
<StR> η ερώτηση ειναι δέκα και δύο (λέξη): Για προστασία εναντίον των SPAM, παρακαλούμε να απαντήσετε την παραπάνω ερώτηση
<StR> και απανταω "δώδεκα"
<jemadux> Καλημέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-02
<pc_magas> Kalispere4s community\
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-04
<dorei> giati to ubuntu se ka8e nea ekdosh ginetai olo kai xeirotero?
<dorei> an ki enta3i h 16 den einai poly xeiroterh apo thn 14
<dorei> enw h 18 ein tragika xeiroterh ki apo thn 16 ki apo thn 14
<dorei> :(
<dorei> to katalavainw oti h canonical den to kanei gia thn psyxh ths manas alla gia ta $$$
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-06
<dorei> yparxei kati kalytero / ligotero sapoio apo to vnc ?
<dorei> einai toso sapio poy oute video den mporei na di3ei :(
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-07
<jemadux> dorei: τι θέλεις να κάνεις?
<jemadux> dorei: προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ Ubuntu οπότε δεν μπορώ να κρίνω.
#ubuntu-gr 2019-10-03
<gkolomvos> Καλησπέρα.
